# اطــــارات للسيارة جديدة وبدون هواء .... والله اعلم



## looking4job (21 يناير 2007)

*آخر ما توصل اليه علم الاطارات.....اطارات بلا هواء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


*أحببت أن أنقل لكم آخر ما توصل اليه علم الاطارات
وهي عبارة عن اطارت لا تحتاج الى هواء 
والشركة القائمة على هذا البحث هي شركة ميشلين MICHELIN*


أترككم مع الصور


----------



## mechanical9 (21 يناير 2007)

حاجه شيك بجد


----------



## looking4job (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا" لتعليقك


----------



## المهندس (22 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..

شيء جميل ..
لكن هل يمكن أن تكون بفاعلية الإطارات الهوائية !

شاكر لك موضوعك..

تحياتي


----------



## الشخيبي (22 يناير 2007)

*تكنولوجيا رهيبة..جزاك الله خير على الموضوع*



المهندس قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..
> 
> شيء جميل ..
> لكن هل يمكن أن تكون بفاعلية الإطارات الهوائية !
> ...


----------



## looking4job (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا" لكم أيها المشرفين الأعزاء


----------



## Mu7ammad (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ...

وجدت هذه الصور باحد المواقع ، وهى لاطار سيارات من ميشلان ...
























والله ولى التوفيق ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخى المشرف محمد ... والله لو الموضوع دا صح يبقى صرح جديد فى عالم السيارات ..
وبكده يبقى تلاشينا انفجار الاطار المفاجىء على الطريق ...
مشكور اخى الكريم​


----------



## عمر الجريري (3 يوليو 2007)

يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ محمد. صور مميزة


----------



## gmotor (3 يوليو 2007)

موضوع غريب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 يوليو 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا ولكن في حاجه هل هذه الاطارات تواكب اي طرق بمنعي هل هذه الاطارات تنفع علي الارض الرمليه ؟
شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع الجميل ؟؟؟ شكر لك


----------



## مهند المالكي (4 يوليو 2007)

والله شيء يحير !!!!!!!!


----------



## ماهرالهذال (5 يوليو 2007)

ممكن اخي معلومات اكثر اقصد غير الصور معلومات عن الكيفية التي تستبدل بها عن الهواء ؟؟
مع جزيل شكري لك.


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 يوليو 2007)

ياترى هذا الاطار سوف يناسب جميع الطرق وايضا سوف يحدث مشاكل للتعليق بسبب كثير الاهتزازات 

ام لا ارجو معلومات اكثير

ومشكوووووووررررررر


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي المشرف 
بس عندي تعليق بسيط على الموظوع
تتميز الاطارات الهوائية بأن الحمل يقع على كامل جسم الاطار والذي يقوم بتوزيعه الهواء الموجود داخل الاطار
اما هذه الاطارات فالحمل يقع على الجها السفلية من جسم الاطار
المقصود ان عمر هذا الاطار سيكون قصير جداً
وهذا من وجهة نظري 
وشكراً اخي العزيز


----------



## do3a2rose (2 أغسطس 2007)

اسامة التاجوري قال:


> مشكور اخي المشرف
> بس عندي تعليق بسيط على الموظوع
> تتميز الاطارات الهوائية بأن الحمل يقع على كامل جسم الاطار والذي يقوم بتوزيعه الهواء الموجود داخل الاطار
> اما هذه الاطارات فالحمل يقع على الجها السفلية من جسم الاطار
> ...


 

والله دة رأيى برضه ان اكيد هايتأكل بسرعة جدااااااااا.

:2:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل
فعلا تكنولوجيا رائعة.


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور اخوي محمد بس رااااح تطبق فعلا وتكون عمليه 

على العموم مشكوووور على المجهود الطيب 
تحياتي


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع لكنه مكرر من مواضيع looking4job
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42151


----------



## مهاجر (2 أغسطس 2007)

تم دمج الموضوعين للفائدة

شكراً للجميع على تفاعلهم


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 أغسطس 2007)

السؤال الذى لم يسأله أحد من الأخوه هو عن الخامات المصنوع منها هذا الإطار فهل يعرف أحد:81:


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جديد ورائع


----------

